# Cat lady makes art like Valwin reports news



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2012)

http://boingboing.net/2012/12/11/cat-lady-paints-with-poop.html

All the poop that's 'fit' to print.


----------



## Engert (Dec 11, 2012)

Valwin, cuál es su respuesta a estas acusaciones?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2012)

That sums up my reaction.

The actual paintings not made with cat poop are pretty good though.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 11, 2012)

This literally, "Looks like crap"


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd say this art is shit, but, well... that's a bit too on the nose.

These are actually quite impressive, though, especially given the medium. I just hope she stops the experimentation here - the last thing the world needs is the "Mona Piss-a," if you catch my drift.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2012)

Gahars said:


> the last thing the world needs is the "Mona Piss-a," if you catch my drift.


 






*That's not funny!*​


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 11, 2012)

Actually this isn't the same. The cat lady at least uses creativity.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> http://boingboing.net/2012/12/11/cat-lady-paints-with-poop.html
> 
> All the poop that's 'fit' to print.


No, no, no, Vulpes - these are nothing like Valwin's news posts.

Here, you can actually _see_ that those are _paintings_. With Valwin, first you have to wrap your head around the fact that what you're reading is _English_.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 11, 2012)

Has Vulpes been reported yet?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 11, 2012)

Vulpes has gone rogue!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

I am dying. This is hilarious. And then i opened the thread and saw that VA posted it.

Mad props dude.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sure the lady has some artsy bullshit explanation about why she used cat dung, but the truth of the matter is, one day one of her cats ate a crayon, and, well, one thing led to the other... 


"Saaaay, that's an interesting shade."


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 11, 2012)

What in the fuck did I just look at?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 11, 2012)

News posting of the year right here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 12, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Has Vulpes been reported yet?


 

Not yet.
Let me see if I can fix that.

http://www.reddit.com/r/preteenpussy

http://www.reddit.com/r/preteen_bitches


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 12, 2012)

@Valwin.

Wait, does that @(Username) thing still work on these new forums...?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 12, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N6 said:


> @Valwin.
> 
> Wait, does that @(Username) thing still work on these new forums...?


 
It does not,
and Valwin will respond after his suspension is over.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 12, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Valwin will respond after his suspension is over.


Oh, so that's why I haven't seen any of his fanboy-ish shit posted around the forums for a few days...


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 12, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N6 said:


> Oh, so that's why I haven't seen any of his fanboy-ish shit posted around the forums for a few days...


you missed the thread today he created  (which got him banned [again])


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 12, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> you missed the thread today he created  (which got him banned [again])


I'm almost glad I missed it... I mean it came from Valwin...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 12, 2012)

Veho said:


> I'm sure the lady has some artsy bullshit explanation about why she used cat dung, but the truth of the matter is, one day one of her cats ate a crayon, and, well, one thing led to the other...
> 
> 
> "Saaaay, that's an interesting shade."


Ah! That is what these books are made of.


Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 12, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Ah! That is what these books are made of.


 
50 shades of brown, by E.L.Fudge.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 12, 2012)

Valwin is banned... Again... and coming back.... Again? There's no way I could get away with that much shit.

Valwin is a regenerator isn't he/she it.


----------



## bowser (Dec 12, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> you missed the thread today he created  (which got him banned [again])


What was it about?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 12, 2012)

bowser said:


> What was it about?


I'm sure you don't want to know. I don't.


----------



## Flame (Dec 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I am dying. This is hilarious. And then i opened the thread and saw that VA posted it.
> 
> Mad props dude.


 
dont you mean, "Mad poops dude".


----------



## signz (Dec 12, 2012)

bowser said:


> What was it about?


I'd like to know that as well.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 13, 2012)

I can understand that you're all curious about Valwin's current predicament, but this thread isn't about that. It's about painting with cat poop. Can't you see that's more important?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 13, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> I can understand that you're all curious about Valwin's current predicament, but this thread isn't about that. It's about painting with cat poop. Can't you see that's more important?


Yes, Valwin's current predicament.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2012)

No matter what else you take from this thread; When you see Valwin, You should think of cat poop.
Simple as that.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 13, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> No matter what else you take from this thread; When you see Valwin, You should think of cat poop.
> Simple as that.


Well, he is in a heap of shit right now...


----------



## Lanlan (Dec 13, 2012)

I feel sorry for her. Her house looks terrible :/ and would it kill her to wear a bra for her interview?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 13, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> and would it kill her to wear a bra for her interview?


Yes.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 13, 2012)

She is crazy in so many ways. The art is actually good... not the poop ones.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 13, 2012)

I can only imagine what Valwin did this time.

Probably another PSVITA HAS NO GAEMS AND PS3 HAS LESS NO GAEMS thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> I feel sorry for her. Her house looks terrible :/ and would it kill her to wear a bra for her interview?


 
I purposely avoided words like "Crazy" or "disturbed" or "weird" when I wrote this up.

But lets face it, she's a bit crazy.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 13, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> I feel sorry for her. Her house looks terrible :/


Wait... Which her? Valwin or the cat lady?


----------



## Cuelhu (Dec 17, 2012)

The problem is that Valwin paints with his own.







...and isn't Valwin Stevetry?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 17, 2012)

never seen such butthurt


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

I was wondering how long it would be before he found this...


----------

